# T5 Fluorescent Fixture Died Need Help



## Shrimpinista (Feb 4, 2011)

My Solarmax HE T5 fluorescent light fixture died a couple of days ago. Bought a new bulb but still does not work so I am thinking it is the ballast. Any suggestions on where and what kind of ballast to get. I am not very savy with electrical but I can turn a tool. There are two black wires on one end and the other end has two black and two red.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would try going through the company.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

What model do you have?


----------



## Shrimpinista (Feb 4, 2011)

The model is SolarMax HE SE-42130 Lamp type: T5, G14 14W
I'll do a search on the internet for the company. I bought it online about 2 years ago.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

from the quick search that I did I saw that 2 years was about the time frame before those lights broke. I noticed that your light has a circuit board on it. Are there onboard timers on that light? It might be something in the circuits that went bad or a solder joint that is bad. I can't be much help in that aspect since I can't physically look at it.


----------



## Shrimpinista (Feb 4, 2011)

No onboard timers. It was plugged into a digital timer. The company is in China so no luck there. I was thinking about this ballast.

1-2 Lamp 14-28W T5 Linear Fluorescent Electronic Ballast Universal 120V-277V 14W 28W

but I am not sure how the wires attach....


----------



## Shrimpinista (Feb 4, 2011)

Found another one....BallastWise - E-Ballast DXE114M5 with wires


----------

